# NTFS partition vergrößern



## js-mueller (12. September 2004)

Hi,

es geht um folgendes ich habe eine NTFS partition auf dem Windows angelegt ist und einen unpartitionierten bereich von 20gb. Ich möchte diese beiden zusammenfügen ohne schaden an der NTFS partition zu verrichten. Wie bekomme ich das hin? Ich möchte mir aber kein Programm kaufen oder so um so eine einmalige sache zu vollrichten 
Danke schonmal für alle antworten


----------



## Whizzly (13. September 2004)

Hi,

also mit Partition Magic sollte das funktionieren, allerdings auch ohne Garantie 
Kostet nur leider was, und kann mir nicht vorstellen dass jemand sowas als Freeware geschrieben hat...

mfg whizzly


----------

